# Starting a hay hauling business



## doglover44 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello i am intetested in starting a hay hauling business what do I need to know ?


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Are you using a pickup and trailer or tractor trailer?.. if the latter, might check your local DOT to see about needing commercial plates or if you could get away with farm plates.


----------

